# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  mp3 Musik Downloads

## schiene

Das Internet ist voll damit.Da wir in unserem neuen Auto nur mp3s über die Anlage abspielen können hab ich mal bisschen gesucht und
finde diese Seite nicht schlecht.Man findet fast alle Titel,Interpreten,Song und kann sie sich kostelos als mp3 unter laden.

http://www.freemp3download.asia/

----------


## Robert

Um sowas würde ich einen großen Bogen machen, da kommt irgendwann mal unangenehme Post mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung oder schlimmeres.
Wandel doch erstmal Deine CD Sammlung um, wegen der MP3s kann Dir dann keiner was...

----------


## merlin

> Um sowas würde ich einen großen Bogen machen, da kommt irgendwann mal unangenehme Post mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung oder schlimmeres.


Wenn man in TH wohnt, wird man kaum Post erhalten.

merlin

----------


## Robert

> Wenn man in TH wohnt, wird man kaum Post erhalten.
> 
> merlin


Klar, aber gerade bei Schiene ist das noch nicht der Fall!

----------


## Robert

> Klar, aber gerade bei Schiene ist das noch nicht der Fall!


Warum geht @Schiene als Threadstarter da nicht mal drau ein?

----------


## schiene

> Warum geht @Schiene als Threadstarter da nicht mal drau ein?


Was soll ich denn dazu sagen??
Ich lade mir da immer mal was runter.
Meine CDs als mp3s umzuwandeln habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst und begonnen.
Muss am Ende jeder selbst entscheiden ob,wo und was er sich runter lädt.

----------


## merlin

Ich habe festgestellt, dass vieles von Internetradios herkommt weil ab und zu noch ein "Intro" vorne dranhaengt. Und von solchen Stationen die gesendete Musik  abspeichern ist ja nicht verboten. Also wird das wahrscheinlich keine eindeutige Rechtslage sein oder eine klare Gesetzesluecke.

merlin

----------


## schiene

@merlin
Da liegst du glaube falsch.Auch Musikaufnahmen aus dem Radio unterliegen der GEMA in Deutschland.
Im Prinzip hat Robert Recht und man sollte schon aufpassen wo man etwas runter lädt.

----------


## tom

Für Schweizer wie mich ist der reine Download eines Songs im übrigen nicht strafbar. Deshalb bin ich für solche Links dankbarer Empfänger. Allerdings nutze ich in letzter Zeit fast nur noch Streamingangebot wie Spotify.

Gruss Tom

----------

